# May the 4th be with you



## SBE (May 4, 2014)

Αυτό πώς θα το λέγατε στα Ελληνικά; Αν το λέγατε;

ΥΓ Άσκηση με αφορμή την Ημέρα Πόλεμου των Άστρων, που φέτος πέφτει Κυριακή κι οι Κυριακές προσφέρονται για βαθυστόχαστες συζητήσεις :twit:


----------



## nickel (May 5, 2014)

*Η Δείνα Μαΐου να είναι μαζί σας!*

Μα τι 'ναι αυτά που μας ζητάς;

Σε πρόλαβαν πάντως στο Big Bang Theory της περασμένης εβδομάδας, που άρχιζε ως εξής:

http://www.mediafire.com/watch/gd0rkc0b5b1wbmb/MayTheFourth.mp4

(Κατάλληλο για κατέβασμα. Στο Mediafire δεν ακούγεται ο ήχος.)


----------



## daeman (May 5, 2014)

...
Η ιθχύθ μαδί θαθ. 

Ζήσε, Μάη μου, να γενείς τζεντάι μου. 

May the 5th be with me.


----------



## SBE (May 5, 2014)

Μα από το Big Bang το έμαθα κι εγώ. 
Και σκεφτόμουνα αυτό πώς θα το πει ο υποτιτλιστής.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 5, 2014)

daeman said:


> Ζήσε, Μάη μου, να γενείς τζεντάι μου.


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## nickel (May 5, 2014)

Sheldon: Gentlemen, Star Wars day is rapidly approaching. We should finalize our plans.
Penny: What? That's a real thing? What is it, Star Wars Christmas?
Howard: No. Don't be ridiculous. That's Wookiee Life Day.
Penny: So, when is it?
Leonard: Uh, well, it's not May the fifth... and it's not May the third... It's May... the fourth.
Sheldon: Get it?
Raj: May the fourth be with you?
Leonard: "May the force be with you." Get it?
Penny: Oh, no. This face wasn't because I didn't get it.

Εδώ δυστυχώς ο διάλογος κάνει το λογοπαίγνιο ακόμα δυσκολότερο. Είναι από τις περιπτώσεις όπου ο ευσυνείδητος μεταφραστής αντιλαμβάνεται ότι η ώρα του πληρώνεται πολύ πολύ λίγο.


----------



## daeman (May 4, 2016)

If that seems a bit out of the blue, count this:






May the quintuples be with you in the fourth, in force.



daeman said:


> ...
> May the 5th be with me.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 6, 2016)

Στο ίδιο κλίμα...


----------



## Earion (May 12, 2016)

May the FORST be with you!


----------



## daeman (Nov 4, 2016)

Όθοι πιθτοί προθέλθετε, προθεχώθ προθευχόμενοι. Πθήνεθτε, πθήνεθτε;


----------



## SBE (Nov 4, 2016)

Μπράβο αυτουνού που το σκέφτηκε. Έξυπνο.


----------



## daeman (May 4, 2017)

Πάσαι αι ουράνιαι δυνάμεις των αγίων Τζεντάι και Αρχιτζεντάι, πρεσβεύσατε υπέρ ημών των αμαρτωλών. Μετά φόβου Φωτός, πίστεως και αγάπης, προσέλθετε. Βοήθειά μας, των αρματολών.


----------



## Themis (May 4, 2017)

Θεομπαίχτη Δαεμάνε, πού είναι οι τιμές αρχηγού κράτους;


----------



## daeman (May 4, 2017)

Themis said:


> Θεομπαίχτη Δαεμάνε, πού είναι οι τιμές αρχηγού κράτους;



Ανάθεγκα και στσι τιμές, ανάθεμα στα κράτη
διάλε και ούλους τς αρχηγούς, να τωσε βγει το μάτι
Κι αφού δα τσι ανάθεσα μη μείνουνε αμανάτι
εις το κρεβάτι θέτω γω, το ρίχνω στο ραχάτι
Ας πάνε να βουλώνουνται ούλοι οι αποπάτοι


----------



## daeman (May 4, 2018)

...
Η ιθχύθ μαδί θαθ!

Βοήθειά μαθ θήμερα, και καλά τακθίδια θε όλουθ, ολούθε!


----------



## SBE (May 5, 2018)

Aυτό με το παρσέκ σαν μονάδα χρόνου με μπερδέυει.


----------



## dharvatis (May 7, 2018)

Τα παράπονά σας στον Lucas, αυτός έκανε πρώτος το λάθος


----------



## daeman (May 6, 2021)

Join me, and I will complete your training. With our combined strength, we can end this destructive conflict and bring order to the galaxy.
...


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 6, 2021)

No you're not... you're a bug. I mean, a beetle. What's the difference, anyhow?


----------

